# A Pleasant Surprise in the Pedigree



## C's Mom

Your Jackson is so handsome. He has an amazing coat for a young pup too.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Jackson has a number of "extra special" dogs behind him. Hubbell's mom, Amelia, won the GRCA National Specialty in 1999. And there have not been a lot of bitches over the years to do that. At the time there was I believe 6 or 7.
But I am sure Jackson is himself very special in his own way and obviously very handsome to boot.


----------



## Laurie

He is gorgeous!! Just love his head.....


----------



## Kmullen

And also on the other side you have "Aruba" great golden bitch (top producing golden)

Pedigree: BISS BIS Am Can CH Amberac's Asterling Aruba OD SDHF

Rotten just won BIS in West Palm Beach last weekend at his age! Great dog!

And also Rotten's daughter (Treasure) is a great bitch too. 
Pedigree: BIS CH Toasty's Treasure Island SDHF


----------



## ActionJackson

Yeah I saw that too kfayard.....pretty cool!

On the link I provided to Rotten's page they talk about how great of a producer is daughter is becoming.....the article is from 2007 I believe


----------



## Jaxson R

*Jackson (or in our case Jaxson)*

We just lost our Golden, "Jaxson", who was a son of the champion Hubble. He looked a lot like your Jackson! I would love to find someone in Hubble's lineage who is breeding.
Any thoughts or suggestions or advice?

Thank you.


----------



## Prism Goldens

If JAxson is on k9data, post his link to the 'choosing a breeder' section of this forum and someone will know someone using at least part of the pedigree. If he's not on k9data, you can scan his registration papers and email to me (since you don't have enough posts to pm anyone) and I will put it on the k9data database for you and give you that link, so you can put in a photo and he can be a part of GR history. COD and date of death is helpful as well. 
[email protected]


----------



## Prism Goldens

Also on k9data, you can look on this page-
Offspring of AmCH MY Sky Watcher SDHF OS
and the spend some time clicking on the offspring who have clearances listed.
Some of those will have webpages. Sometimes you'll get an error message if http wasn't included when the breeder input the web address so you will have to erase the first part of the address.


----------



## Neeko13

Your Jackson sure is handsome.... :--heart::--heart:


----------



## Jaxson R

Prism Goldens said:


> If JAxson is on k9data, post his link to the 'choosing a breeder' section of this forum and someone will know someone using at least part of the pedigree. If he's not on k9data, you can scan his registration papers and email to me (since you don't have enough posts to pm anyone) and I will put it on the k9data database for you and give you that link, so you can put in a photo and he can be a part of GR history. COD and date of death is helpful as well.
> [email protected]



Thanks very much for responding to my post.
Unfortunately, for reasons I don’t understand, neither Jaxson, nor his two siblings, are registered. His father was Hubble and Mom Lyric. 
I have seen his father’s information on K9data. I guess my question is how to find out which of his offspring are breeding? 
Our Jax was huge – close to 100 lbs, but not fat. Big chest and big head, but a gentle giant, as chill as could be. 
We got lucky and found a breeder near us the first time, but have no clue how to proceed this time as the breeder has moved out of state.


----------



## Megora

Where are you located? 

You probably could find a pup at Malagold in Michigan who goes back to Hubbell.... 

I think Anney/K9Design has a young pup who is a descendent. 

Or I'm sure Malagold might help point you in the right direction if there's locals breeding similar lines...


----------



## Jaxson R

Thanks again for the advice. Where/how would I find Anney/K-9 Design?


----------



## Megora

@K9-Design is a GRF member.


----------



## Ljilly28

My friend who breeds the RainyDay Goldens bred her lovely bitch BISS GCH Rainyday's Secret Garden using frozen from Hubble last year and had 6 Hubbell pups. Wochica Goldens kept a puppy and she kept a girl named Rocket. They will be out showing next year.


----------



## Bella Floden

Not to knock anyone, however I did note one of the offspring had severe hip dysplasia rating with OFA @ 69 mos. Pedigree: MY Halley's Comet UD, RN, CGC, TDI

Not knowing the reason and seeing a couple half-siblings with mild & moderate and many fair, I'd probably personally look toward a breeding with parents of good-excellent rated hips to improve ratings. Anyone's thought?

The vertical pedigree is fascinating to look at on OFA. Still, many many dogs in that pedigree and statistically I think well above average for passing from what I glanced at. With that many, I wouldn't expect every dog to pass with every different breeding, frankly.

When you get a frequently used sire it becomes difficult to determine where any dysplasia may come from - hereditary, environmental, both, sire's side, dam's side... and it doesn't always pop up until years later... Was it just a mismatch between them both and a different pair would have thrown something excellent? I think that's where these vertical pedigrees can help us more too.

Anyhow -- NOT knocking. These are awesome dogs with great accomplishments. Just wondering how on earth to continually improve. Any positive suggestions welcome.


----------

